# 15' Key West Flats Boat



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

Ok guys, so I've been kinda all over the place with boats this past summer. I think I found one that is pretty decent. It's a '95 Key West Explorer with a '89 Johnson 70. Click the link below, and tell me what you think. He says it's just like any other older 2 stroke motor. I can have it for $5500. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

Oops.
https://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/d/95-key-west-152-explorer/6183720627.html


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Key West are generally really good boats. Not real familiar with the older ones though. Looks sweet. Lots of potential. The Johnson would scare me a bit. Maybe someone else can chime in about the motor. Some guys love the old Johnny-Rudes. Nada shows average retail at $3295. So $5500 seems high. It's a buyers market this late in the season.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You got to look at it. Pictures can be deceiving 
I know.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

My buddy sold his 02 key west about a year ago with a 02 2 stroke 70 yamaha for $5500. It did need the trim motor fixed but he had the parts for it and gave it to the guy that bought it. $5500 sounds to high for a 22 year old boat with an almost 30 year old motor.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Pass Ryan I know it's hard to do but keep looking you'll find something


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

It looks like the same hull as the Key West 1520, which is a fantastic boat. I've caught a lot of fish out of those boats (two of my buddies have them). That deck layout is slightly different than theirs, although I think they are around the same year -- I'm guessing that's the biggest difference between the "Explorer" and the 1520 my friends have. Regardless, I'm a big fan of those boats. They will get fairly skinny, pole pretty well, and still take sloppy seas better than most other 15' boats. I actually think I suggested that hull to you in an earlier thread.

I say it's worth a look to see what kind of shape it's in, though I don't know what the value on those boats typically is.


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

That thing has been for sale for a long time, if that tells you anything...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Key west has always been a pretty good hull, and I'm personally partial to the older OMC two strokes. I probably wouldn't pay that price with such an old outboard, but it's worth a look I guess. If it gives you any trouble, my uncle is an outboard mechanic out of Thunderbolt and I'm sure he'd appreciate the business.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Solid design but there may be wood in that particular model so check the deck and transom carefully for soft spots, cracks and holes or you may inherit a water-logged mess. 

The age of the engine deserves careful inspection. It would be worth it to have the compression checked by a mechanic. If the seller balks, walk away. But those outboards were bullet-proof and you can rebuild carbs, etc. yourself, unlike today's computerized engines. 

Do a search on The Hull Truth and BoatTrader for comp prices. Go take a look and bring someone along for a non-biased opinion. If it checks out, make a reasonable counter-offer. If there are too many red flags, take that deep breath again and keep on looking.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks guys. He asked me if I wanted to do 5350 and so I said yes, because, the cheaper the better in this case. I just have to get my boat on craigslist and I'll be good to go. If the motor dies on me, I can just save up to repower


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds like you already had your mind made up when you posted....you overpaid by 2k at least.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

tomahawk said:


> Sounds like you already had your mind made up when you posted....you overpaid by 2k at least.


He's young still he will get better at haggling when he gets older.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

look guys, I agree with you tomahawk, yes, I was biased to getting this boat before I posted this thread. But, I want this boat because I know it has potential. Many replies have said to stay away from this boat and some have said go for it. I t may be a little high, but any lower and they guy wouldn't make a profit. He said he can't go lower than 5350. I can repower when I need to. Thanks for your opinions though.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Unfortunately the problem your going to have is you will be paying more for a new motor and rigging than you did for the boat. Hopefully that Johnson will at least give you a few years. I personally would have waited but I am older and have bought numerous boats and autos but as long as your happy that is all that matters.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

Yes, I'm happy I will get a "flats boat." If I get a few years out of it, I'd be amazed. I would love to get as many years out of it as I can.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

You could always rebuild the motor in the future if need be anyway enjoy it and mainly be safe out there. Not sure where you live but we got crowded water here in the good ol Fla.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

Thanks! I'm in Savannah, Ga so not super super crowded but can be. But, it can get a little hectic. For instance, at the marina I work at it's pretty much filled up every weekend


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Ryan Anderson said:


> Thanks! I'm in Savannah, Ga so not super super crowded but can be. But, it can get a little hectic. For instance, at the marina I work at it's pretty much filled up every weekend


Cool I would work there as long as I could and learn as much as possible from everyone there.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Ryan Anderson said:


> Thanks! I'm in Savannah, Ga so not super super crowded but can be. But, it can get a little hectic. For instance, at the marina I work at it's pretty much filled up every weekend


What marina do you work at man?


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

Coffee Bluff Marina. Are you in Savannah too?


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> He's young still he will get better at haggling when he gets older.


Wow you aren't kidding he's a youngster. Well good on ya buddy. You are going to learn a lot. 
We just moved to the Savannah area a couple of months ago.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Ryan Anderson said:


> Coffee Bluff Marina. Are you in Savannah too?


Born and raised, but I live in FL now. I've spent a lot of time at coffee bluff and sandfly. I still have a house by mongomery x road and waters behind Jerry's Lounge. PM me and I'll share some super secret redfish spots or two with you.


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

tomahawk, come put your boat in at coffee bluff marina? What part of town do you live in?


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

We live in Pooler. Still getting settled, I'll check it out for sure.


----------

